# Mavic Ksyrium Elites or SL's?



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Im thinking about getting some new wheels in a few months and want to know what you guys think about these two wheels? I need something that will hold a lot of weight, Im 6 foot and weigh 265-270 lbs.

Thanks.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The Elites will be stronger but wiht either wheel, you are just paying for bling. Having owned both, I was not impressed. For the money, you can go custom build and not worry about snapping spokes on a set of wheels that take proprietary spokes. Even worse, Mavics customer support is horrible. Like many LBS owners have told me, "Good, sturdy wheels but if you have a problem, you better have a set of back up wheels." I learned that when the SLs I used to own blew two spokes. Most shops don't carry the spokes so a two and a half week down time sucked. The spokes are shipped from France. Why not go with a custom built set of wheels with more traditional spokes? You can buy a set that are as light as a set of SLs, but will cost significantly less and be as sturdy as the Elites- which are more durable than the SLs. You're no lightweight, so durability should be your number one priority.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

I would explore options with a higher spoke count.
32 f and r.
Or better yet 32f and 36 r.
That's what I am running on velocity fusions.
I weigh a bit more than you, but they are solid.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Either of those wheels are completely unreasonable at your weight.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Switchblade906 said:


> Im thinking about getting some new wheels in a few months and want to know what you guys think about these two wheels? I need something that will hold a lot of weight, Im 6 foot and weigh 265-270 lbs.


I can't think of many wheels worse no matter what the 375lb guys who have hammered them for ten years with no problems say. Get some wheels custom tailored for your weight - and those would be with 36 spokes in the rear and 32 in the front.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

While your weight is going to be a stressor for either of those wheelsets riding style is equally or even more important.
My Elites are over 10 years old and going strong. But I'm a much lighter, by 100 lbs, rider and I've also learned to ride "lightly", seldom damaging my wheels in decades of riding and racing.

As recommended I'd go with a sturdy set of custom wheels, 36 spoke rear and 32 front with single gauge spokes of high quality...my favorites over the years have been DT. I'd also use steel spoke nipples and rims that have eyelets for added strength. They won't be light but they will be reliable.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, that changes things up a lot. What would be some brands that would have something that would work for me?

About the custom wheels, I wouldn't even know where to start.....Is that something that my LBS could do or do i need to find someone who can build wheels?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Switchblade906 said:


> Thanks guys, that changes things up a lot. What would be some brands that would have something that would work for me?


Brands? Most pre-built "brand" wheels are designed for skinny light guys. That's the benefit of custom - if you find a good builder they will tailor them to you.



> About the custom wheels, I wouldn't even know where to start.....Is that something that my LBS could do or do i need to find someone who can build wheels?


Who knows if your local builder is any good or not. Talk can come cheap in wheelbuilding - whether it be from LBS or internet builders. Start with reading the info in my signature and then at least you'll know what needs to be done to make a good wheel.


----------



## IainStevens (Sep 27, 2011)

You could start with these sites: 

WheelBuilder.com - Handcrafted Precision Bicycle Race Wheels

Ergottwheels

Zen Cyclery - Home

The last two often post on here and are very good resources. Try searching their posts.

Good luck and update us once you decide.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. I have a couple months anyway so ill be doing some research.


----------

